# melt loss



## garywolch (Jun 22, 2011)

Just received this from refiner, Assay will be higher?????




Now whatever goes up in smoke during the melt IS NOT GOLD....all of the gold stays in the crucible. Now when you receive a higher than normal melt loss, your assay will be slightly higher. 

Hopefully this is helps you out a little more.


----------



## Fournines (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming they are doing the melts correctly, yes.

Suppose for example, that there are 10 ounces of pure gold in 25 ounces of scrap. That indicates an assay of 40%. (10/25)

Now after the melt, assume that the material lost 1%. The bar now weighs 24.75 oz. The 10 oz of pure gold now equal 40.40% of the bar (10/24.75)

Zinc, which is a common alloy of gold jewelry, has a very low melting point. Zinc's boiling point is even below the melting point of gold. It has a tendency to vaporize during a melt.

If you melt gold, take a pin sample, then let it "cook" in the crucible for several hours, and take another pin sample - the sample taken later in the day will assay higher.


----------



## garywolch (Jun 22, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Assuming they are doing the melts correctly, yes.
> 
> Suppose for example, that there are 10 ounces of pure gold in 25 ounces of scrap. That indicates an assay of 40%. (10/25)
> 
> ...



Thanks for all this information, just looked at your web site. I had called your company about 2 months ago. I wanted to come and see your operation was told that you don't do that, If you are the owner you told me that you would come and see me gave my info, never herd back. My company is NY Gold Refiners we set up check cashers around the country to add gold buying as a add on to there business. We have been testing out different refineries. If your interested in doing business let me know. Thanks


----------



## Fournines (Jun 22, 2011)

garywolch said:


> Fournines said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming they are doing the melts correctly, yes.
> ...



Do you recall who you spoke with when you called? That really doesn't sound like something we would say - our customers come to our refinery all the time. I have even met with several members of the forum and shown them around.

PM me, or call me at our office: 212-465-8082

Matt


----------



## Fournines (Jun 22, 2011)

garywolch said:


> Fournines said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming they are doing the melts correctly, yes.
> ...



Gary,

Give me a call at our office: 212-465-8082

Ask to speak with Matt.

Thanks.


----------



## garywolch (Jun 24, 2011)

Fournines said:


> garywolch said:
> 
> 
> > Fournines said:
> ...




Matt are you the owner ??


----------



## Fournines (Jun 24, 2011)

garywolch said:


> Matt are you the owner ??



No. 

However, I can answer any questions you have about our company, our products, and services.

Again, do you recall who you spoke with when you called?


----------



## garywolch (Jun 24, 2011)

Fournines said:


> garywolch said:
> 
> 
> > Matt are you the owner ??
> ...



Looking at my notes Sam Trencher end of Feb.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 24, 2011)

SO Accurate was in the midst of moving their facility in February, perhaps that is why you were told that witnessing was not possible.


----------

